# Cubing at Home



## Samuel Baird (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome to the official thread to discuss Cubing at Home 

Latest announcement:
Season 1 is here! Register for the season at www.cubingathome.com/s1/register


----------



## Samuel Baird (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey everyone! Big announcement! Rubik's will be sponsoring Cubing at Home Season 1 and will be giving $5000 CASH PRIZES to Top 12 leaderboard ranks at the end of the season! In addition, Cubicle will be providing gift cards to EVERYONE who competes in all 5 season 1 competitions (actual amount TBD). Enjoy the trailer and sign up now on our website!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBi4mFsnKJg/


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 18, 2020)

Samuel Baird said:


> Hey everyone! Big announcement! Rubik's will be sponsoring Cubing at Home Season 1 and will be giving $5000 CASH PRIZES to Top 12 leaderboard ranks at the end of the season! In addition, Cubicle will be providing gift cards to EVERYONE who competes in all 5 season 1 competitions (actual amount TBD). Enjoy the trailer and sign up now on our website!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBi4mFsnKJg/


Wow! Certainly splashing out, a lot of people will be attracted to Season 1


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 18, 2020)

Do you need a WCA ID to participate, because I would like to participate, but I don't have one.
Also, could you explain the gift card if you attend all of them?
Is it if you come to all of season one?
Or is it for if you come to all the seasons?
Or both?
Or all the events?
Sorry for the questions


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 18, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Do you need a WCA ID to participate, because I would like to participate, but I don't have one.
> Also, could you explain the gift card if you attend all of them?
> Is it if you come to all of season one?
> Or is it for if you come to all the seasons?
> ...


Didn’t need a WCA ID to participate when I was there, the giftcard is awarded if you have attended all Season 1 competitions.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 18, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Do you need a WCA ID to participate, because I would like to participate, but I don't have one.
> Also, could you explain the gift card if you attend all of them?
> Is it if you come to all of season one?
> Or is it for if you come to all the seasons?
> ...


You need a WCA ACCOUNT to partcipate, not an ID


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 18, 2020)

Do we need to record solves?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 18, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> Do we need to record solves?


only to make finals


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> only to make finals


so not me, haha


----------



## Samuel Baird (Jun 24, 2020)

Be sure to tune into Twitch Solves at twitch.tv/cubingusa this Sunday at 12PM EST for an interview with @JRCuber and to try out our new Anarchy Mode!


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 27, 2020)

I have registered but I am confused where to participate.. Help me pls


----------



## Samuel Baird (Jun 27, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> I have registered but I am confused where to participate.. Help me pls


You will compete under the compete tab when the event open


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 28, 2020)

It says 
*you are successfully registered for [email protected] Season 1*
and the competetion is going on right now, but I don't understand how to participate. I am confused more now*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 28, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> It says
> *you are successfully registered for [email protected] Season 1*
> and the competetion is going on right now, but I don't understand how to participate. I am confused more now*


Can’t help since I’m not signed up, but did you go to the compete tab? Read the rules, also, the competition is ongoing, you may have missed your events.

Edit: Signed up, it’s easy dude, just go to compete, and put in your solves. Look at schedule for when each event is.


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 28, 2020)

I just saw it Petrus  I missed 3x3

I will see if I am awake for another hour or so to compete in pyra. Thanks Tho!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 29, 2020)

I wonder if it's possible to clearly list the winners of each [email protected] Right now, it's pretty much impossible to find the winners for 3x3 without checking the livestream.


----------



## Samuel Baird (Jun 29, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I wonder if it's possible to clearly list the winners of each [email protected] Right now, it's pretty much impossible to find the winners for 3x3 without checking the livestream.


We are working on building the bracket into the website so that competitors can enter their times in there live and have it be displayed on the website


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 9, 2020)

Samuel Baird said:


> Hey everyone! Big announcement! Rubik's will be sponsoring Cubing at Home Season 1 and will be giving $5000 CASH PRIZES to Top 12 leaderboard ranks at the end of the season! In addition, Cubicle will be providing gift cards to EVERYONE who competes in all 5 season 1 competitions (actual amount TBD). Enjoy the trailer and sign up now on our website!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBi4mFsnKJg/


How do we claim the prize for competing in all the comps?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Huge bump, but as stated on @the dnf master’s profile, [email protected] Season 2 is starting soon! Registration opens on Wednesday at 5 PM EST!!! Here is the link to register.


Spoiler



I got you; it’s actually here.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Huge bump, but as stated on @the dnf master’s profile, [email protected] Season 2 is starting soon! Registration opens on Wednesday at 5 PM EST!!! Here is the link to register.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I am super excited for Season 2. Season 1 was super good, there was lot of excitement, and it was a bit difficult for me to compete as it was midnight times for me in GMT+5.5 time zone.

I hope to get podiums in BLD events in season 2, lets go!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I am super excited for Season 2. Season 1 was super good, there was lot of excitement, and it was a bit difficult for me to compete as it was midnight times for me in GMT+5.5 time zone.
> 
> I hope to get podiums in BLD events in season 2, lets go!


Good luck! It’s going to be tricky with all the great blinders that will compete.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 2, 2021)

Cant wait!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 2, 2021)

megaminx podium or i cri


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 2, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> megaminx podium or i cri


Your are really good at mega- do you think that you can win it? or have you ever won/podiumed before?


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 2, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Your are really good at mega- do you think that you can win it? or have you ever won/podiumed before?


He's a beast at mega, so I think this is definitely possible. If not, podium for sure.

@the dnf master How did you found out about this Season without any hype/announcement?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 2, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> He's a beast at mega, so I think this is definitely possible. If not, podium for sure.
> 
> @the dnf master How did you found out about this Season without any hype/announcement?


The [email protected] Discord, and their website





Cubing at Home


Online Cubing Competition for Quarantiners




www.cubingathome.com


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 2, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Your are really good at mega- do you think that you can win it? or have you ever won/podiumed before?


I don't think I can win [email protected] but a podium is definitely possible. I have podiumed in and won many online competitions but never one as big as 
[email protected]


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 2, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> I don't think I can win [email protected] but a podium is definitely possible. I have podiumed in and won many online competitions but never one as big as
> [email protected]


Good luck!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 3, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> megaminx podium or i cri


sub 15 3x3 or i cri


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 3, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> sub 15 3x3 or i cri


sub 12 3x3 or i cri


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Feb 3, 2021)

ayo when is season 2 im pretty hyped tbh


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 3, 2021)

How fast so you have to be to be in 12th?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 3, 2021)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> ayo when is season 2 im pretty hyped tbh


We don’t know yet, but registration opens tomorrow!


Sledgehammer said:


> How fast so you have to be to be in 12th?


Obviously, it will change every competition, because people will get different times.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 4, 2021)

If I sign up, do I need to submit times for every competition? I may miss one of those days, so I don't want to be disqualified.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 4, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> If I sign up, do I need to submit times for every competition? I may miss one of those days, so I don't want to be disqualified.


Yes, and have a video of ur solves handy


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Yes, and have a video of ur solves handy



Reading comprehension, please.



rubik2005 said:


> If I sign up, do I need to submit times for every competition? I may miss one of those days, so I don't want to be disqualified.



You don't have to attend all 5 events, registration will make you eligible to compete in all 5 of the season 2 events but you can pick and choose which days you want to attend.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 4, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> Reading comprehension, please.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to attend all 5 events, registration will make you eligible to compete in all 5 of the season 2 events but you can pick and choose which days you want to attend.


Thank you!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Well this was the last ever cubing at home comp. @*Samuel Baird *thank you so much for helping with this!



Spoiler



Dear Cubing at Home family, We’ve had three amazing seasons of Cubing at Home. In March 2020, we decided to organize the first ever Cubing at Home when all our upcoming competitions were cancelled due to COVID-19 Coronavirus. The response we got was overwhelming. Over 10,000 of you watched the stream with 3,100+ competitors. That is the largest number of live competitors ever, WCA’s largest competition hasn’t even reached 1,000. Since then, we’ve had 15 competitions in one year, and many of you have been with us spending weekends with us cubing at home through this absurd year. We’ve had thousands of you compete, and the organizer team has had a blast hosting these for you. Sadly, we think it’s time to take a pause with Cubing at Home. With vaccinations happening (get vaccinated!) along with the slow but steady return of WCA competitions, we believe that it’s time to pass the torch to the WCA, and we hope to see all of you in person - even those who haven’t competed in a WCA competition. This whole series couldn’t have been possible without our staff, our sponsors, and most importantly, you! Thank you, whether you only saw the streams, competed at every competition, or just simply heard of us. We appreciate your support and are extremely grateful for you letting us make something amazing out of these hard times in the pandemic. Let's go out with a bang from [email protected] 2.5!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 27, 2021)

Enjoyed all the 3 seasons of [email protected]

Its good to see that the states are finally having WCA competitions.

For India, sadly we still have to continue with our online competition for the year 2021 as well  .


----------

